
Public Books Database - payasr
https://www.publicbooks.org/public-books-database/
======
indy
A good selection of free classics can be downloaded from Standard EBooks:
[https://standardebooks.org/ebooks/](https://standardebooks.org/ebooks/)

~~~
acabal
I lead SE, and we're always looking for volunteers to help produce new ebooks.
They can be hard to find because producers need good attention to detail, a
good technical foundation, and they also have to be interested in literature
and typography.

If you're stuck at home then producing an ebook for the project could be a fun
way to pass the time. It's a lot of fun--I always say creating the ebook
you'll read is like building your own lightsaber. Get in touch at our mailing
list!

------
Insanity
Related (no affiliation), but if you're interested in free audiobooks there's
also LibriVox: [https://librivox.org/](https://librivox.org/)

~~~
pdm55
Thx. With my failing eyesight (macular degeneration), I'm always on the
lookout for audio stories. I like BBC Comedy
[https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/category/comedy-
sitcoms](https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/category/comedy-sitcoms) \- something to
cheer me up. And these conversations, mostly with Australians, are
surprisingly illuminating:
[https://www.abc.net.au/radio/programs/conversations/episodes...](https://www.abc.net.au/radio/programs/conversations/episodes/)

~~~
intopieces
You might consider reaching out to your local association for the Blind and
Visually Impaired. There's also a Radio Reading service in some areas of the
US, that give you a special radio.

You don't have to be "legally blind" to receive these services.

------
iedddkke
Project Gutenberg has around 60,000, in txt, pdf, or epub styles:
[https://www.gutenberg.org/](https://www.gutenberg.org/)

Edit: added a style.

